# one little beauty!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just saw this one this morning out having a snack on my subwassetang, so thought I would grab a shot of it while I could. This is one of my homebred snow whites!! Taken with my flash on.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i needs sunglasses to look at that. he/she is so bright! lol
absolutely gorgeous shrimp btw.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very beautiful indeed, I got some whites off frank yesterday, and there just as bright as that one, one even golden red


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

That's great that you have a Golden, but this is a Snow White and SSSS+ 

Golden red or Golden are CRS based, from CRS only....Snow white is a CBS bred shrimp and much more dense white than a Golden. Harder to come by too. 

These are from my Mosura SSSS flower females and a Snow white male...third generation now.


----------

